# Wonder if he thinks he's COOL!!



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Retard!!


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

*Not sure who is cooler*

not sure who is cooler you or him. I think I would rather hang with this guy than someone who used the word "Retard"


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Tough guy.. He's real scary...But I assume he's used to looking at life through bars.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

Razor's Edge said:


> not sure who is cooler you or him. I think I would rather hang with this guy than someone who used the word "Retard"


Ha, it is all in context young man. Don't over think it, your brain will hurtâ€¦.

I sure hope he never need to wear contactsâ€¦.that could get interesting.


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Very career limiting, not that it was a deciding factor in choosing to have these "modifications" performed.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I was thinking retard was a bit over stated... Just 'tard' was needed to describe this particular retard.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Razor's Edge said:


> not sure who is cooler you or him. I think I would rather hang with this guy than someone who used the word "Retard"


!troll!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats what you call a PIN HEAD!!! LOL


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a cousin who is retarded and I take offense to these types of comments. My brain never quits working nor does it get tired. i am all about being respectful, but I do not understand why on 2coolfishing we should have to put up with ignorance. you accept it than you are just as bad.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You don't have a cousin that is retarded. He's mentally disabled. You are the one that is ignorant......Retard. lol.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Razor, this isnt the most politically correct place on the web. Would you have felt better if opie had said mentally challenged?


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Razor's Edge said:


> I have a cousin who is retarded and I take offense to these types of comments. My brain never quits working nor does it get tired. i am all about being respectful, but I do not understand why on 2coolfishing we should have to put up with ignorance. you accept it than you are just as bad.


I'm not a fan of the word retard either, but no one forces you to hang out around here.

As for the idiot in the picture, he's just that....an idiot.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> You don't have a cousin that is retarded. He's mentally disabled. You are the one that is ignorant......Retard. lol.


Lmao!!! Green to you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Razor's Edge said:


> not sure who is cooler you or him. I think I would rather hang with this guy than someone who used the word "Retard"


Retard


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

God help us all in the World Of Political Correctness....LOL


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Razor's Edge said:


> I have a cousin who is retarded and I take offense to these types of comments. My brain never quits working nor does it get tired. i am all about being respectful, but I do not understand why on 2coolfishing we should have to put up with ignorance. you accept it than you are just as bad.


Well sorry if I or any of the other 2coolers have offended you. None of these comments were never meant for or directed towards you or your cousin.

Please accept my sincerest apologies and please refrain from looking at this thread any further. It will benefit both parties as many 2 coolers have used the "term" many times over the many years and none of it were ever directed towards anybody on the forum and I personally dont see it coming to an end.

Thank you and have a wonderful afternoon!!


----------



## Mystic34 (Nov 24, 2008)

Why do people get offended by the word retard. The offensive use of the word is how the OP used which is not directed at your cousin one bit unless he puts metal all over his face.

reÂ·tardÂ·ed
_adjective_
adjective: *retarded*

less advanced in mental, physical, or social development than is usual for one's age.

_informal __offensive_
very foolish or stupid.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I have a cousin that's a genuine idiot, and I don't appreciate you guys using that word. 

I believe the politically correct term is Infamously Halfwitted. And, its not my cousin's fault either. Both his parents are absolute imbeciles.


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

Razor's Edge said:


> I have a cousin who is retarded and I take offense to these types of comments. My brain never quits working nor does it get tired. i am all about being respectful, but I do not understand why on 2coolfishing we should have to put up with ignorance. you accept it than you are just as bad.


I have a brother that is as well, and I take no offense to that word used in this context. If you do, then you are putting your cousin and this guy in the same category. Over think that one!

Orâ€¦.maybe I am just ignorant.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Well don't I feel stupid?

I thought retard meant he was done working.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> You don't have a cousin that is retarded. He's mentally disabled. You are the one that is ignorant......Retard. lol.


Someone hit him for me. The retarded rules say I have to spread some. :rotfl:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

What was the question?


----------



## lbuoys (Apr 9, 2008)

This thread is taking a hilarious twist.

As for me I may consider doing this - wonder if it will keep the bugs out of my eyes when I'm riding my mc. Jk of course.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> What was the question?


 someone said retard? Hi MC


----------



## txrdkng (Jan 9, 2013)

He's just getting himself used to looking through bars.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

This thread is retarded. 


Sent from that East 5


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

2Cool sure has a way of making someone laugh!! LOL


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Motard~


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

JShupe said:


> Motard~


Does that motard have retarted timing?


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Cowboyupo6 said:


> Does that motard have retarted timing?


HUH


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

LMAO!!! We are all are retarded in one way or another!!


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

JShupe said:


> HUH


ignition timing (advanced or retarted?)


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I Fall In said:


> Someone hit him for me. The retarded rules say I have to spread some. :rotfl:


Got it!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

TeamCGR said:


> This thread is retarded.
> 
> Sent from that East 5


No, this thread has gone full retard!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a tard for a cousin too. Changing what you refer to her isn't going to "fix"her condition.

Retard, slow, waterhead, mentally deficient, or whatever else all mean the same thing.

Getting fired up about being referred to as a retard is akin to me getting tweeked up by somebody calling me a south paw for being left handed. Or better yet, lefty since it is a shortened version if the name.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

devil1824 said:


> You don't have a cousin that is retarded. He's mentally disabled. You are the one that is ignorant......Retard. lol.


sad3sm I'm sure you knew what he meant.


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

total ,,chode


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Was that pic taken at his workplace at the record store or the head shop?


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

He called someone a retard. Someone needs to make him sell his basketball team or ban him for life from 2cool!!!!


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't know if he is a retard but he is one ugly SOB!!!!


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

betcha he's got tattoos


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Tail'in around said:


> He called someone a retard. Someone needs to make him sell his basketball team or ban him for life from 2cool!!!!


That only works if you are secretly taped. Saying it out loud is fine.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Is the Circus in town?

Oh great, now I feel bad because some just fell


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

Is this thread going to be epic or retarded ?


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

retarded!


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

If that dude had half a brain he'd take it out and play with it. Definitely retarded


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> No, this thread has gone full retard!


----------



## TxToeZ (Nov 9, 2012)

Darn. I always thought that once your tires lost their "thread" you had to get your truck "retard" - I'm completely cornfused now


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Post 48 and if i counted them all 45 retard/retarded drops including videos and 2 tard reference. 
This thread is retarded epic... Opps 46


Sent from that East 5


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sometimes we all just have a *BAD DAY*.....


----------



## Y-Not (Sep 14, 2012)

I just love it when a thread just takes a ..............Heck I forgot what I was gonna say.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

^^^only a retard forgets^^^^


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

I never knew being called retarded was an insult until I saw this thread. My wife calls me that all the time.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

July Johnson said:


> sad3sm I'm sure you knew what he meant.


I'm sure he didn't, considering his response. Are you a forum whisperer? Why don't you enlighten us as to what he meant, then?


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

spurgersalty said:


> I'm sure he didn't, considering his response. Are you a forum whisperer? Why don't you enlighten us as to what he meant, then?


----------



## Fishin' Magician (Jul 17, 2012)

Bath Salts, yummy....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

July Johnson said:


>


So, I take that as you're admitting Razor was just looking for a reason to get worked up and feel sorry for his "kin folk" and their condition. I'm also guessing you now see the ease at which someone can cry foul, regardless of the validity, due to anothers opinion expressed openly.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Razor's Edge said:


> not sure who is cooler you or him. I think I would rather hang with this guy than someone who used the word "Retard"


^^^you can't really get upset at this kid. He's only 15 and retarded as to how the real world works


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My Labrador is retard.

But he doesn't have bars across his eyes. I think he got a tattoo though.

TH


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

"Razor's Edge" ? at 15?...to shave I bet he puts some milk on his chin and lets the cat lick it off...Retard.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

spurgersalty said:


> So, I take that as you're admitting Razor was just looking for a reason to get worked up and feel sorry for his "kin folk" and their condition. I'm also guessing you now see the ease at which someone can cry foul, regardless of the validity, due to anothers opinion expressed openly.


No,the young fellow is obviously bothered by the comment...he is young and doesn't know how to take/deal with these comments it is a serious matter, i know, i lost a son from autism and it's nothing to joke about.If you were a man about it you would rephrase the comment (i know you didn't say it) instead of jumping on the band wagon.I know it's fun stirring the pot,but there is a line and in this case it reached his.You were 15 once and i'm sure you got your feelings hurt in one way or another I'm a man and know how to deal with these things....he is not.Figured some of you would have understood.I guess it's one of those things were you have to walk a mile in his/my shoes.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I feel slightly retarded for reading all of this. :spineyes:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I am only 1/2 retarded. And the other 1/2 ain't that smart.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll drink to this retarded thread:cheers:


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Can't believe I read the whole thing. LOL


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

July Johnson said:


> No,the young fellow is obviously bothered by the comment...he is young and doesn't know how to take/deal with these comments it is a serious matter, i know, i lost a son from autism and it's nothing to joke about.If you were a man about it you would rephrase the comment (i know you didn't say it) instead of jumping on the band wagon.I know it's fun stirring the pot,but there is a line and in this case it reached his.You were 15 once and i'm sure you got your feelings hurt in one way or another I'm a man and know how to deal with these things....he is not.Figured some of you would have understood.*I guess it's one of those things were you have to walk a mile in his/my shoes.*


No, it's one of those, time to quit wearing your feelings on your sleeves kind of things. It's also time to quit looking for a reason to be offended and blame someone else for adversity. 
If you think you're the only one that's suffered due to a mental illness, you're sadly mistaken. I am, however, sincerely sorry for the loss of your son. I am in a direct relationship with 3 children with differing "levels" of autism. They are truly special children.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Tropic Thunder my be one of the funniest movies of all time! My wife can't stand it says its restarted and I'm a retard for watching it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

July Johnson said:


> No,the young fellow is obviously bothered by the comment...he is young and doesn't know how to take/deal with these comments it is a serious matter, i know, i lost a son from autism and it's nothing to joke about.If you were a man about it you would rephrase the comment (i know you didn't say it) instead of jumping on the band wagon.I know it's fun stirring the pot,but there is a line and in this case it reached his.You were 15 once and i'm sure you got your feelings hurt in one way or another I'm a man and know how to deal with these things....he is not.Figured some of you would have understood.I guess it's one of those things were you have to walk a mile in his/my shoes.


Everybody needs to lighten up. You are assuming everybody was able to see his age. What about Tapatalk users? You can see his age from a PC or if you go directly from the site on your phone, lots of users use Tapatalk now. With that being said, he is 15 and became a member in 2009. So that means he was 10 when he signed up! Not buying it!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Where do you catch big fish at around here?


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> Everybody needs to lighten up. You are assuming everybody was able to see his age. What about Tapatalk users? You can see his age from a PC or if you go directly from the site on your phone, lots of users use Tapatalk now. With that being said, he is 15 and became a member in 2009. So that means he was 10 when he signed up! Not buying it!


I'm standing fast sir.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

snapperlicious said:


> Where do you catch big fish at around here?


You take the short bus to Zephyr cove.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow he gave me a great idea where to hang my top waters...thanks returd?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

"I don't always fish with Croakers but when i do, i wear a visor".


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Razor's Edge said:


> not sure who is cooler you or him. I think I would rather hang with this guy than someone who used the word "Retard"


I'm good with all this, I won't hire either one of you if you were the last two employees on earth. 
PS. 
I have 400 employees.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

This explains why i call some people retards.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

.
http://bit.ly/1jyMqOo


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

bill said:


> .
> http://bit.ly/1jyMqOo


LOL! Bill


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Some folks, we just keep around for their retard strength...


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

And next for the previously not considered to be a naughty word, but now thought of as one: The word Midget. I was told today that this is an insulting term. I've taught 2 midgets. They called themselves midgets. Now I'm not allowed to say the word. Who made this a naughty word? Political correctness is way out of hand.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

coachlaw said:


> And next for the previously not considered to be a naughty word, but now thought of as one: The word Midget. I was told today that this is an insulting term. I've taught 2 midgets. They called themselves midgets. Now I'm not allowed to say the word. Who made this a naughty word? Political correctness is way out of hand.


 Indeed! Good hanging with you bro!


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

back on subject , wonder what he would look like after a arse whooping ? by the way I have a cousin that's a midget and she calls me a f....ng retard all the time . lately it was because she built a new house and I asked her why she had 8 foot walls ?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

July Johnson said:


> No,the young fellow is obviously bothered by the comment...he is young and doesn't know how to take/deal with these comments it is a serious matter, i know, i lost a son from autism and it's nothing to joke about.If you were a man about it you would rephrase the comment (i know you didn't say it) instead of jumping on the band wagon.I know it's fun stirring the pot,but there is a line and in this case it reached his.You were 15 once and i'm sure you got your feelings hurt in one way or another I'm a man and know how to deal with these things....he is not.Figured some of you would have understood.I guess it's one of those things were you have to walk a mile in his/my shoes.


 Okay, so we've got to coddle everybody under what, 30 or so? That's what got us in the screwed-up situation where we are, where unharmed feelings are the ultimate goal in life. He's spent his whole short life, apparently, being repeatedly told that the "r" word is strictly verboten in all cases: this thread is just basically "welcome to the real world": where there's context, alternative definitions and alternative pronunciations to deal with as well. It's time for him to man the **** up. This is how he grows up and learns how to deal with adversity and how to recognize it for what it truly is: it's how the rest of us finally grasped the concept as well..


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> Okay, so we've got to coddle everybody under what, 30 or so? That's what got us in the screwed-up situation where we are, where unharmed feelings are the ultimate goal in life. He's spent his whole short life, apparently, being repeatedly told that the "r" word is strictly verboten in all cases: this thread is just basically "welcome to the real world": where there's context, alternative definitions and alternative pronunciations to deal with as well. It's time for him to man the **** up. This is how he grows up and learns how to deal with adversity and how to recognize it for what it truly is: it's how the rest of us finally grasped the concept as well..


Everybody under 30 has a family member that is ill? I'm done Dr.Phil

Standing fast.


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

*OMG*

DA, OMG, LOL, SMH, ***, ROFLMAO, run Forest run.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

budreau said:


> back on subject , wonder what he would look like after a arse whooping ? by the way I have a cousin that's a midget and she calls me a f....ng retard all the time . lately it was because she built a new house and I asked her why she had 8 foot walls ?


You people cracked me up.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a cousin that is an A hole and his son has got to be 8ft tall! No midgets in my family but I really think my sister is a tard and she should wear a helmet to bed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> I really think my sister is a tard and she should wear a helmet to bed!
> 
> She is not a tard, although the helmet would be a good idea to protect her head from repeatedly being slammed into the headboard.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

R word is banned, N word is banned, poor nurses got screwed on this whole PC movement! R.N.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ralphie May...keeping it real.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> rubberducky said:
> 
> 
> > I really think my sister is a tard and she should wear a helmet to bed!
> ...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

July Johnson said:


> Everybody under 30 has a family member that is ill? I'm done Dr.Phil
> 
> Standing fast.


 Boy, that blazed right over your head... No, if you'll read it again, that was in reference to your concern that a 15 year old got his feelings hurt.. Sorry, I'm not one to dispose of the english language just because a handful of people don't understand usage of a word.. That's how people get fired because they properly use "niggardly"..


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Another thread of the year nomination..


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> Boy, that blazed right over your head... No, if you'll read it again, that was in reference to your concern that a 15 year old got his feelings hurt.. Sorry, I'm not one to dispose of the english language just because a handful of people don't understand usage of a word.. That's how people get fired because they properly use "niggardly"..


In short,the kid is was bothered by the comment because he is close to someone who is challenged and it hit home with him....just him i was not referring to the entire world..just him right here on this site.I'm not saying to dispose of it,but does piling on make it better or make you look cool?.....oh well carry on sir.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Every family has at least one in there family......... If you can't think who it is well lol
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Ernest said:


> I have a cousin that's a genuine idiot, and I don't appreciate you guys using that word.
> 
> I believe the politically correct term is Infamously Halfwitted. And, its not my cousin's fault either. Both his parents are absolute imbeciles.


And I have a friend who is an absolute imbecile and I regret that you used _that_ term, but he comes by it honestly as well. His parents are cretans.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I think all of y'all should take some Midol. Y'all have been exceptionally cranky in here the past few days. I guess your cycles all sync'd up.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Amen sister. You better not call anybody a retard! You better not tell me not to call someone a retard! Why you dirty no good ..........


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Geezzzzs,, 2 cool has gone way left and pansy *** and to many over thinkers around here. He's a retarded idiot! he has a few in his group and probably on meth! geeeezzzz! deal with it. don't like what I say... put me on UIL! If your smart rear knows what it is!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> I think all of y'all should take some Midol. Y'all have been exceptionally cranky in here the past few days. I guess your cycles all sync'd up.


 Ha ha!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

coachlaw said:


> And next for the previously not considered to be a naughty word, but now thought of as one: The word Midget. I was told today that this is an insulting term. I've taught 2 midgets. They called themselves midgets. Now I'm not allowed to say the word. Who made this a naughty word? Political correctness is way out of hand.


 Just imagine if you called someone a retarded midget. A hanging offense? Mental midget... Plenty of those around... just read the preceding posts on this thread....:biggrin:


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

So are retards allowed to call other retards retards? Or is that off limits too?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Billygoat said:


> So are retards allowed to call other retards retards? Or is that off limits too?


 You have crossed the line sir! LOL!


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I was doing fine with the retard conversation, but now y'all have gone and thrown midgets in the mix.

I was just started getting over seeing Bridget dance at Moments. 

Better call to see if my therapist has an opening today.


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Good thing you didn't call him a queer !


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

If I was him I'd be pizzed his right side is crooked......


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Yall sure are easily entertained


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

rugger said:


> Yall sure are easily entertained


Hey, it's cheap. :brew2:


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

First off, the guy who started all of this is just plain stupid! It's a good thing nobody called him a Democrat, honky, midget, queer, retard without enough sense to pour p out of a boot with the instructions written on the heel. That would be over the top and would really get the kid rowelled up.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> You don't have a cousin that is retarded. He's mentally disabled. You are the one that is ignorant......Retard. lol.


X2...

Green to you sir! :biggrin:


----------



## Megalodon (Jul 31, 2013)

This is what's getting crammed down kids throats in school these days... http://www.r-word.org/Default.aspx 
Manufactured outrage by "normal" people so they can feel warm inside because they are making a difference and being looked at as compassionate.

A bunch of made up BS. No mater what you call them they are different or special or *** ever term you want. I've called a friend mentally challenged in a derogatory way before. Context and interpretation need to be taught instead of this pansy PC **** that requires no critical thinking, just blanket everything as horrible.

Don't get me started on Zero Tolerance policies.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

so to be PC what would you call a handicapped, mentally challenged, homosexual, person that is real short


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

July Johnson said:


> In short,the kid is was bothered by the comment because he is close to someone who is challenged and it hit home with him....just him i was not referring to the entire world..just him right here on this site.I'm not saying to dispose of it,but does piling on make it better or make you look cool?.....oh well carry on sir.


I don't think I've been on the "piling on" bandwagon as you call it: my concern here has been solely directed at the oversensitivity and what it's done to us in this country. So he's 15. Yay. If he's grownup enough to post here, he's grown up enough to accept what comes in response: this is a very good avenue to learn just what is offensive speech and what is just rampant oversensitivity to a given word in certain circles. Context is important: ignore it at your own peril..


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> I don't think I've been on the "piling on" bandwagon as you call it: my concern here has been solely directed at the oversensitivity and what it's done to us in this country. So he's 15. Yay. If he's grownup enough to post here, he's grown up enough to accept what comes in response: this is a very good avenue to learn just what is offensive speech and what is just rampant oversensitivity to a given word in certain circles. Context is important: ignore it at your own peril..


Maybe i'm oversensitive about it because i lost a son from the illness not long ago,but i reckon that doesn't validate my feelings.....i'm just being a nancy.Your right and i'm wrong.

Good night Irene.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. Now I'm going to be late getting back to work. Just don't call me phat.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

Cognitively impaired he is. Don't laugh too hard, those things keep the fish out when he goes swimming and the noblins when he is bobbin'.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

People getting overly sensitive about people who are overly sensitive. 116 posts about the word retard. You gotta love it. Is this thread what they mean by mentally challenged?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

RonnieS said:


> Good thing you didn't call him a queer !


It is Queer! :biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

G-O-T-B said:


> so to be PC what would you call a handicapped, mentally challenged, homosexual, person that is real short


Ricardo


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

July Johnson said:


> Maybe i'm oversensitive about it because i lost a son from the illness not long ago,but i reckon that doesn't validate my feelings.....i'm just being a nancy.Your right and i'm wrong.
> 
> Good night Irene.


July just remember this...offense cant be given, it can only be received

these words have no meaning until you react. Also, every person on here has dealt with a loss or been in a painful experience, so you arent the only one. Most people on here are just trying to share some laughs and stir the pot and give their friends a hard time, so if you decide to get all upset, thats on you.

As far as us piling onto this "kid" , i personally find it amusing that razor got offended by a word and then immediately proceeded to use it to describe the very person he wanted to defend, if you cant find the irony/humor in that, you are going to have a very tough time moving forward.

No matter what you think of what is being said on here just know that there isnt a single person on this site that is happy that you lost your son or would get a single shred of amusement by making fun of your loss. It's impossible to think that someone can go through life without hurting someone's feelings, thats just life.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry if a repost, got bored with all the PC whining.

He's now permanently trapped in a Stooges movie...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

G-O-T-B said:


> so to be PC what would you call a handicapped, mentally challenged, homosexual, person that is real short


A democrat


----------



## Last Drift (Jun 30, 2009)

No worries fellas, our government has no problem hiring folks like that.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

The Salty Raider said:


> July just remember this...offense cant be given, it can only be received
> 
> these words have no meaning until you react. Also, every person on here has dealt with a loss or been in a painful experience, so you arent the only one. Most people on here are just trying to share some laughs and stir the pot and give their friends a hard time, so if you decide to get all upset, thats on you.
> 
> ...


Son,you have no idea you your saying and do you not think i know other folks have lost loved ones? when did i ever say that i was the only person here that has lost a family member? so don't come on here and try to explain life's rules to me when yours has not begun


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

July Johnson said:


> Son,you have no idea you your saying and do you not think i know other folks have lost loved ones? when did i ever say that i was the only person here that has lost a family member? so don't come on here and try to explain life's rules to me when yours has not begun


Son??? 
Who are you to call him out on his adversities in life? Do you know him? Do you know what he has been through? 
A condescending tone with no background. Typical.
Its almost comical to hear the incessant iterations from the previous generations directed towards todays. But, you've surely presented the history to emphasize your point. Can we hear a story about your uphill walk to school now.....both ways?!
If you think you are "man enough" to be somones father, you had dam sure better know them! 
Anyone that starts a response, or refers to a younger poster as "son" immediately loses all respect from me. Well......'cept for tortuga....I think he might be Adam.


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

This is "Sofa King we Todd did"


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Well......'cept for tortuga....I think he might be Adam.


I'm pretty sure that Tortuga was mentioned in that lost book of the Bible that chronicles the time before Earth.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

So, I saw a video of a girl that got hit by a shovel. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> I'm pretty sure that Tortuga was mentioned in that lost book of the Bible that chronicles the time before Earth.


Pre Genesis!?!?!?!? Wow!!!!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> So, I saw a video of a girl that got hit by a shovel.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


That shovel said thump upside her head too...

Sent from that East 5


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

TeamCGR said:


> That shovel said thump upside her head too...
> 
> Sent from that East 5


Yes, yes it did. LOL

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

txgoddess said:


> I'm pretty sure that Tortuga was mentioned in that lost book of the Bible that chronicles the time before Earth.


Got him on camera...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Didja ever hear the story about ol' Bob ???....

Bob had just lost his job, his wife had left him and his old dog had died. He was walking thru the park crying and bemoaning his life... He looked up into the sky and cried out....

"Lord !!! What have I done to offend you ? I have tried to live a good life and be kind to others and you just seem to visit one misery after another on me...What have I done to offend you ???"

There suddenly appeared a huge dark black cloud..thunder and lighting were crashing all around..and Bob heard a HUGE voice thundering out......

*"BOB...I JUST CAN'T PUT MY FINGER ON IT, BUT...THERE'S JUST SOMETHING ABOUT YOU THAT PIZZES ME OFF !!!!"

*

That pretty much expresses my feelings about most of the posters on this thread.......sad3sm


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

July Johnson said:


> Son,you have no idea you your saying and do you not think i know other folks have lost loved ones? when did i ever say that i was the only person here that has lost a family member? so don't come on here and try to explain life's rules to me when yours has not begun


 Ah yes, the ad hominem attack... Nice. And pathetic.

So what did he say that was wrong?


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm with the don't say it if it offends someone that reads this thread crowd. 

Plenty of other names to use. 

Having a son or loved one who suffers from something they can not change, differs from calling someone fat, or dumb, or nerdy or whatever- that they can change. 

Those of us who are blessed enough to not have a son or daughter who suffers from a disability, should respect the struggles of those who do, and honor their requests. 

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

Razor's Edge said:


> not sure who is cooler you or him. I think I would rather hang with this guy than someone who used the word "Retard"


In that case, I'll try not to ever say "son of a bit#*" around my mother anymore


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

For the record, My mom taught the mentally disabled in school and I helped with their special olympics a couple of times. I still talk to one of her students that works at HEB from time to time. One happy dude. No stress about politics,money or threads about retards.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

devil1824 said:


> For the record, My mom taught the mentally disabled in school and I helped with their special olympics a couple of times. I still talk to one of her students that works at HEB from time to time. One happy dude. No stress about politics,money or threads about retards.


SWS and Jay Baker want you to tell your mom hello for them!


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

cman said:


> I'm with the don't say it if it offends someone that reads this thread crowd.
> 
> Plenty of other names to use.
> 
> ...


that would have made for a very short thread .


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Son???
> Who are you to call him out on his adversities in life? Do you know him? Do you know what he has been through?
> A condescending tone with no background. Typical.
> Its almost comical to hear the incessant iterations from the previous generations directed towards todays. But, you've surely presented the history to emphasize your point. Can we hear a story about your uphill walk to school now.....both ways?!
> ...


Son, that is a great post


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Gooooood Lawd!! This thread still going?? LOL 

Well I'm glad Razor listened and didnt continue on reading this thread!! LOL


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Retarded ? Yep that guy is a Retard !


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Idiot!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

*July Johnson*








Registered Users-pm+
Join Date: Mar 23 2014
Posts: 116 
Rep Power: 1389122

Quote:



July Johnson said:


> so don't come on here and try to explain life's rules to me when yours has not begun


by the way,, welcome to 2cool rookie! You haven't seen anything yet. Pull up your big girl panties and relax! :spineyes::slimer:


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

osoobsessed said:


> So, I saw a video of a girl that got hit by a shovel.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


That video is hilarious!!!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

snapperlicious said:


> Where do you catch big fish at around here?


looks like croaker is the ticket.


----------



## BigGarwood (Oct 13, 2008)

Really? 15 pages over a retard? People getting their feelings hurt bc they dont like the word retard? Please Webster re-write the dictionary before we offend another liberal soul. Bless their little hearts.

Trophies for everyone :doowapsta


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Dang it...missed my short bus because i was too busy reading these posts!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Are those because of a dare or bet. Or are they because you want to. 

And the sig other. Wow they look great?!?!?!

Earth 300 years from now will see this post in an internet archive and be like what the heck were those people thinking


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*reÂ·tard*
*Full Definition of RETARD*

transitive verb
1
*:* to slow up especially by preventing or hindering advance or accomplishment *:* impede

2
*:* to delay academic progress by failure to promote

intransitive verb
*:* to undergo retardation 
â€" *reÂ·tardÂ·er* _noun_

*Examples of RETARD*


The chemical will _retard_ the spread of fire.
The problems have _retarded_ the progress of the program.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> *reÂ·tard*
> *Full Definition of RETARD*
> 
> transitive verb
> ...


So in translation....

My retarded boss and his retarded annual performance evaluations have retarded my salary. hwell:


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Use as a verb will not offend.

The metal bars will "retard" the retard's eyelids from closing.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

The idiot might be stupid but he must be a really easy guy to get along with. He definatly doesn't want to get into a fight.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Boy people really get worked upped about anything that might be tagged PC. The pro retards are alot more pizzed then the anti retards. 
My mom and my daughter don't like me to use the F word. I use the F word a lot. But I don't around them. Well, I really, really try not too. I can respect the fact that some people are offended by words I use on a regular basis. It really aint that big of a deal.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Gluconda said:


> Use as a verb will not offend.
> 
> The metal bars will "retard" the retard's eyelids from closing.


 Right. Sure. If somebody's going to get offended at the use of the term, the etymological particulars aren't going to get in their way... Refer to my earlier reference to the correct use of the term "niggardly"...

This is just throwing the language away on the altar of political correctness, quite simply.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> Boy people really get worked upped about anything that might be tagged PC. The pro retards are alot more pizzed then the anti retards.
> My mom and my daughter don't like me to use the F word. I use the F word a lot. But I don't around them. Well, I really, really try not too. I can respect the fact that some people are offended by words I use on a regular basis. It really aint that big of a deal.


 Lousy example. The F word has been considered obscene from the start: the "r" word has been seized by people with an agenda and shoehorned into the same category..


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> Lousy example. The F word has been considered obscene from the start: the "r" word has been seized by people with an agenda and shoehorned into the same category..


There was a retard agenda? I could care less what words you use. For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge. Words and language evolve.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Retarded!! I hope that stirs up tha stuff this morning!
Now to the dude with the face hardware....
awesome sauce!!! I can't wait to get mine done.


BTW, you guys need to get off the net and get a life!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> Retarded!! I hope that stirs up tha stuff this morning!
> Now to the dude with the face hardware....
> awesome sauce!!! I can't wait to get mine done.
> 
> BTW, you guys need to get off the net and get a life!


Says the guy making retarded posts on a retarded thread on the interwebz...:rotfl:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Seriously!! I can't help but point out the big difference in our respective post counts. Though we have both been members about the same time your post count is proof that you spend way too much time jackin your jaws man!

I really think it's funny, not really tryin to upset you or y'all. Just pointing out a fact.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

poppadawg said:


> I could care less what words you


So then you still care enough?...or you couldn't care less?

J/k man....


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I think I want to be called a color deficient European American instead of white dude from now on. I've decided that I'm offended by the word white when it describes people. 

Nobody can ever use white as a descriptor for a person hence forth. The rest of you crackers got that?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> There was a retard agenda? I could care less what words you use. For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge. Words and language evolve.


 Yes, believe it or not, there is a "retard agenda"... they characterize themselves as "advocates for the mentally disabled", or whatever they want to use that week, but there is most certainly an agenda inherent in their goals..

There's a difference between language evolving and it being changed by force... If it evolves, fine: if the "r" word dies from lack of use and we come up with a new one to describe engine timing, fine. To be forced to abandon it as a result of a handful of busybodies decreeing that it's "hurtful" in their own myopic vision is not "evolution"..


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

The only thing that I have to say to several that have posted on the thread is.......bless your heart.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> The only thing that I have to say to several that have posted on the thread is.......bless your heart.


:rotfl:Thanks shuga!:rotfl:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> Seriously!! I can't help but point out the big difference in our respective post counts. Though we have both been members about the same time your post count is proof that you spend way too much time jackin your jaws man!
> 
> I really think it's funny, not really tryin to upset you or y'all. Just pointing out a fact.


 Either that, or you have quite simply not reached your expected quota of post production. No matter what, it's obvious that your rate of posting here has been seriously retarded for whatever reason it may be.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

dwilliams35 said:


> Either that, or you have quite simply not reached your expected quota of post production. No matter what, it's obvious that your rate of posting here has been seriously retarded for whatever reason it may be.


:rotfl:Yeppers. I'm only stirrin this morning cause I'm stuck here in the office. I'm paddin my post count at the same time....just tryin to catch up with you and Robert and a few others.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

mstrelectricman said:


> :rotfl:Yeppers. I'm only stirrin this morning cause I'm stuck here in the office. I'm paddin my post count at the same time....just tryin to catch up with you and Robert and a few others.


 Yeah, right... Like you can catch up...

I took the day off, just keepin' up the count while waiting for a friend to get here so we can load up and go to Baffin. I guess I win.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

That's just gross..plus it looks like it's infected!! ?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Tucsonred said:


> That's just gross..plus it looks like it's infected!! ?


Madam had some wine tonight?


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh wow just glad my son only has funky hair, this looks like a night mare when passing thru the airport


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

This goes for posting on the internet too.


----------

